

Ask HN: What would you like to know about A/B testing? - karolisd

I&#x27;m a developer at a CRO agency and I&#x27;m thinking about writing a small ebook about A&#x2F;B testing and Conversion Rate Optimization. I&#x27;ve worked with over 30 clients, mostly in the eCommerce space and I&#x27;d like to get more ideas from the HN crowd which I suspect is skewed more into the start-up&#x2F;SaaS side of things.<p>I&#x27;m wondering how many of you are A&#x2F;B testing. And by that I mean, do you have a clearly defined strategy or is it more like &quot;we installed A&#x2F;B testing software and are just randomly testing things&quot;?<p>Any answers&#x2F;questions&#x2F;thoughts are welcome. I&#x27;d like to get a better understanding of the gaps in the public knowledge of A&#x2F;B testing.
======
rohamg
what is most interesting to me is doing multivariate testing well enough to
tell us "what we don't know we don't know".

not interested in traditional a/b testing, it has been done to death and there
are many software tools that make execution easy.

